# Behr paint TOO thick?



## Mordekyle

My Tapatalk screen looks identical to yours Mike.

By the way, I’m looking for the best paint out there. Do you have any suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Behr.


----------



## Mordekyle

Leo G said:


> Behr.


I heard Behr was too thick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Personally I use ML Campbell.


----------

